
C++ developer sees Rustlang for the first time - ingve
http://katecpp.github.io/rustlang/
======
dawnbreez
>why would anyone want to use uninitialized variables?

Because they need to be initialized based on something outside of the
program's control, I'd suppose.

------
poseid
nicely written - Rust also attracts some interest in embedded development
lately.

